# Hard case for iMac 27" - for flight



## eldvis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to take my iMac 27" (which I haven't bought yet) with me on a Ryan Air flight.

Their checked-in baggage limit is 15Kg. The iMac weights 13.8kg. So I have 1.2kg to try and make it safe enough to check in. I have looked at flight cases, but apart from costing about £200, they weight quite a lot.

So, I'm hoping that the original packaging might do the job, but not sure how much it weighs. Does anyone know?


----------



## sidd (Feb 26, 2010)

I am mostly using peli cases for my electronics and still worry (all harddrives are taken out and stored in my cabin bag). My peli 1650 itself weights around 10kg and I am used to pay overweight on flights.
You could use the original iMac box or try to remake it from aluminium for better durability (and use the original styrofoam shapes). I could imagine that alu is best in weight/stability. Or try thin wood (like art pictures are shipped).
Think of waterproofness!
Anyways you won't be able relax during the flight and the first thing you will do when you arrive is put the harddrive back in and boot the baby ;-)
Have a nice trip!


----------



## eldvis (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi sidd - the problem here is that excess baggage is £20 per kilo - per journey! So an extra 9kg would cost me £360!

Ryan air do have a sports equipment / musical instrument option of £100 for 20kg. but it would be nice to get it within their 15kg allowance (which is £30).


----------



## simbalala (Feb 26, 2010)

The original package is most likely best. It's well designed, it gets them to people when they're not always handled kindly.

Tape up every seam with good packaging tape, that makes a big difference. One thing I've done when I don't want to advertise the contents of a box like that is open it up and turn it inside out so the printing faces inwards. You can usually do it.


----------



## eldvis (Feb 26, 2010)

I just watched and unboxing. looks like it only have polystyrene top and bottom so I'd probably have to add some sort of extra foam on the inside too.

I like the idea of commissioning a custom plastic or aluminum case to replace the card.


----------



## eldvis (Mar 3, 2010)

if anyone encounters this with Ryan air in the future - just buy another ticket for your flight for your luggage. Mine cost £30 return.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 3, 2010)

eldvis said:


> I just watched and unboxing. looks like it only have polystyrene top and bottom so I'd probably have to add some sort of extra foam on the inside too.



I would seek a second opinion on this assumption -- sometimes a retailer will specifically NOT pack insulation/padding around areas of the contents that may be affected by pressure -- like, say, a computer screen.

If you pack something between the box and the screen, and pressure is applied to the box in that area (say, from someone sitting on it or bumping it, or having another heavy box set on top of it), the foam could be compressed against the screen with some force.  There may be originally no packing between the box and screen for this reason.

The back of a computer is sometimes sensitive to this as well.

I don't know if this is the case or not, so I would suggest getting an opinion from someone that is _sure_ you're supposed to pack a computer that way before taking your chances on an expensive piece of equipment.


----------

